# احصل على وقود للسيارات ومولدات الكهرباء من المخلفات والقمامة



## مبتدىءلينوكس (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

سنتعرض اليوم لكرق جديدة للحصول على بدائل طبيعية لوقود البترول مثل البنزين والسولار الديزل والغاز الطبيعي 
وهى معروفة فى الدول المتقدمة ولكنها اختراعات فردية 

وسنعرض لبعض منتجات من الشركات اللتى تخصصت فى هذا الوقود

وهو ما يسمي بغاز الاخشاب 

وهو ان يتم خرق الاخشاب فى معزل عن الهواء وبالتالى نحصل على ابخرة من المتثانول والهيدروجين واول اكسيد الكربون 

ويتم عميلة تبريد لها خلال المرور فى مرشح مائي ثم ادخالها الى محرك السيارة ليشتعل مثل الوقود الطبيعي تماما 

بالطبع الفكرة تحتاج الى الدراسة والتطوير 

ويمكن تعبئة هذا الغاز وبيعه فى اشطوانات لقله اخطاره 

الفلم الاول ستري به مولد كهربائى كبير يعمل على هذا الغاز 

الرابط
*Grants Gasifier, First run.*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcI3-AMmYWw&feature=related


صورة الجهاز و مولد الكهرباء
بالمرفقات


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (12 مارس 2009)

هنا فلم فديو 

لاحد الشباب صنع جهاز توليد الغاز ويعرضه للبيع كمنتج من ورشته الخاصة


الرابط

*Introducing the Woody gasifier*


MillionGarages

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXFjrgEpi6Q&NR=1

الصورة بالمرفقات


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (12 مارس 2009)

الفلم الكامل لقصة بداية وقود غاز الاخشاب 
من عام 1669 حتى اليوم 


الرابط 
*Wood Gasification: Gasification 101 - Module 3*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlOEotlcTDk&feature=channel


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (12 مارس 2009)

فلم اخر يشرح ماهو غاز الاخشاب 
الذى كان يستخدم فى العشرينات والثلاثينات لانارة الشوارع والمنازل و تسيير السيارات



*Energy Research Highlights-2*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqqyL18gEoU&feature=related


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (12 مارس 2009)

كيف يمكن تصنيع جهاز بسيط وتشغيل مولد الكهرباء على قمامة الاخشاب 
*Wood Gasification: Alternative Energy Source*



الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCtLZWnTuog&feature=related


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 مارس 2009)

أخي السؤال هنا :

نحن نحول من طاقة حرارية لكيميائية حرارية في النهاية

فهل الطاقة التي أضعناها في التحويل أقل بكثير من الطاقة التي سنحصل عليها في النهاية ؟ كيف يمكن ان نثبت ذلك .


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (13 مارس 2009)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> أخي السؤال هنا :
> 
> نحن نحول من طاقة حرارية لكيميائية حرارية في النهاية
> 
> فهل الطاقة التي أضعناها في التحويل أقل بكثير من الطاقة التي سنحصل عليها في النهاية ؟ كيف يمكن ان نثبت ذلك .


هنا نحول طاقة ردئية الى كاقة افضل بغض النظر عن الفاقد 

لان في النهاية هو خشب سيحترق الى رماد 
فالاختراق العادى لتلك القامة به فقد كبير من الحرارة داخل الاخشاب وعليه فنقوم بسحب تلك الطاقة الى داخل المحركات مثلا لادارتها مثل البترول ومشتقاته فانه فى النهاية وقود يحترق ولايتبقي منه الا العادم 

و غازاته

ان الفكرة تتمثل فى فكرة البيوديزل مثلا وهى ا ستخراج و قود يصلح لادارة المحركات بنفس كفائة الوقود الحفري 

ففي بعض الاماكن الاخشاب متوفرة بارخص الاثمان و الوقود البترولى غالى جدا جدا فان امكن تشغيل مولدات الكهرباء على تلك الاخشاب فانه ووفر كبير لنا

فحصلنا على اموال من لا شئ لاننا قد وفرنا اموال شراء الوقود الحفري مثل البنزين


----------



## عماد العرب (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
من تونس
انا ارى انا هذه الفكرة جيدة ولاكن المهم هوى معرفة كم يحتوى الكغ من الخشب على الغاز
وشكرا


----------



## نور جابر (24 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز / مبدئ لينوكس

شكرا جزيلا علي طرحك للمواضيع الكامله عن بدائل الطاقه الحفريه .

ولكن لي سؤال مهم .

كيف يتم حرق الاخشاب بمعزل عن الهواء فهذا ليس حرق ولكن تفاعل او تحليل لاستخلاص الغازات الاخري .

وفتحت اغلب الافلام المرفقه ولم اجد طريقه واضحه لهذا التحليل ولكن يظهر لنا النتيجه فقط واستخداماتها للمحركات والمولدات .

فأرجو توضيح رسم تخطيطي او كروكي لهذا الفرن المعزول و المواد المضافه للاخشاب لأتمام عملية التحليل او الحرق كما قلت ؟
.


----------



## h-unit (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
من المفروض أن نحافض على الطبيعة وليس إستغلالها مرة أخرى عملية حرق الأخشاب يعني قطع مزيد 
من الأخشاب وبالتالي القضاء على الغابات


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

ألف ألف شكر


----------

